# ABS Bosch 5.7 Recoding Problems



## tgard123 (Sep 26, 2010)

Okay I'm having some trouble recoding my ABS module... I'll give you guys the whole scoop.. 

I bought this car back a few months ago (2002 Audi A4 1.8T Quattro) which i believe has the 5.7 ABS. 

Here's a pic of the car because I don't want just a wall of text  












Anyways I bought it knowing it had a bad ABS Module, the seller said that all I had to do was send it in to module masters and they would take care of it. 

So I did, but when it got there, they called me and told me "There's nothing to fix" .....  
so they sent it back, I put it on and it was time to see what was really going on here... So I scanned it and got... 


*Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8E0-614-517.lbl 
Part No: 8E0 614 517 A 
Component: ABS/ESP allrad 4529 
Coding: 00000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 26498388E877 

3 Faults Found: 
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
35-00 - - 
01200 - ABS Valves Supply Voltage 
35-00 - - 
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
66-10 - Not Matched - Intermittent* 



Okay, had no idea what this meant so off I went to figure it all out, talked to some people on audizine and such and figured it all out.. I got my login code and recode code, then I tried to recode it at my house then do the steering angle sensor.. 
What happened was the Code was put in and it would be "successful" (e.g I saw the code as 04275 instead of 00000) ... but I couldn't do the steering angle sensor because I did not have my vag-com registered at the time. and as soon as I logged out of vag-com, then I go back in to check, it was back at 00000. 

So the code was being accepted ( it wouldn't accept any other code ) but the abs wouldn't take it in. 


So I took it to a vw/audi shop and had them help me out... (I'm like a regular there now just cause of this) We tried the same thing ( this time with the steering angle sensor) and still the same thing happened... (code being accepted, but wouldn't save) 


Then I do a bit more research and find out that the code might not save if the vag-com has no workshop code/ importer code... So when I went to the shop next time I had them put the importer code in but still.... nothing.. 

Afterwards we had a Vag-Com meet day on NWQ, and we tried again to fix it.. but still the same thing happened.... .. at this point I'm :what::what::what: 

Now Im starting to think that maybe this code needs to be fixed first because its causing some sort of problem with the ABS not wanting to save the code? 

*01200 - ABS Valves Supply Voltage 
35-00 - - * 

I really don't know.. I'm at the verge of giving up... so if anyone has ANY idea of what else I could try, please please enlighten me.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice picture  

However, this isnt a valid, complete auto-scan which is required to commence in this forum. 

Please post a complete auto-scan. 

No ticky No washy! 

best,


----------



## tgard123 (Sep 26, 2010)

okay, most of these disappeared when they were cleared. ( I have no CEL as of right now ) 


Sunday,22,May,2011,15:39:10:47551 
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4 (x64) 
Data version: 20110418 


Chassis Type: 8E - Audi A4 B6/B7 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 11 15 16 17 18 36 37 45 46 55 56 57 65 67 
69 75 76 77 

VIN: WAULC68EX2A310142 Mileage: 205840km/127903miles 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06B-909-518-AMB.lbl 
Part No SW: 8E0 909 518 F HW: 8E0 909 018 
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0003 
Coding: 0016701 
Shop #: WSC 63351 000 00000 
VCID: 336F6ADC2BA5 

3 Faults Found: 
16804 - Catalyst System; Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold 
P0420 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON 
17522 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor; B1 S2: Internal Resistance too High 
P1114 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 
16486 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too Low 
P0102 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent 
Readiness: 0000 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8E0-614-517.lbl 
Part No: 8E0 614 517 A 
Component: ABS/ESP allrad 4529 
Coding: 00000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 26498388E877 

4 Faults Found: 
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
35-00 - - 
18265 - Load Signal: Error Message from ECU 
P1857 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
01200 - ABS Valves Supply Voltage 
35-00 - - 
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
66-10 - Not Matched - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8E0-820-043.lbl 
Part No: 8E0 820 043 P 
Component: A4 Klimaautomat 1015 
Coding: 00000 
Shop #: WSC 63351 
VCID: 2E597BA8C087 

4 Faults Found: 
01842 - Potentiometer/Actuator for Temperature Flap; Right (G221) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent 
01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (V71) 
41-10 - Blocked or No Voltage - Intermittent 
01592 - Air Quality Sensor (G238) 
37-00 - Faulty 
00819 - High Pressure Sensor (G65) 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8E0-907-279-8E2.lbl 
Part No: 8E0 907 279 E 
Component: int. Lastmodul USA 0305 
Coding: 00003 
Shop #: WSC 63351 
VCID: 346D69C02EAB 

2 Faults Found: 
00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
57-00 - Electric Circuit Failure 
00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
57-00 - Electric Circuit Failure 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8E0-959-655-84.lbl 
Part No: 8E0 959 655 A 
Component: Airbag 8.4E 5000 
Coding: 0010607 
Shop #: WSC 63351 000 00000 
VCID: 356B54C425D1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8E0-953-549.lbl 
Part No: 8E0 953 549 L 
Component: Lenksáulenmodul 0308 
Coding: 00041 
Shop #: WSC 63351 
VCID: 3C7D41E006FB 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8E0-920-9xx-8E2.lbl 
Part No: 8E0 920 950 H 
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. RB4 D27 
Coding: 03200 
Shop #: WSC 01120 
VCID: 2E597BA8C087 
WAULC68EX2A310142 AUZ6Z0B0148270 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 45: Inter. Monitor Labels: 8E0-951-177.lbl 
Part No: 8E0 951 177 
Component: Innenraumueberw. 0604 
Coding: 00001 
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: EBDF32BCB315 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 8E0-959-433-MAX.lbl 
Part No: 8E0 959 433 T 
Component: Komfortgerát T5B 0619 
Coding: 11788 
Shop #: WSC 63351 
VCID: 42813F18641F 

Part No: 8E1959801 
Component: Tõrsteuer.FS BRM 0002 

Part No: 8E1959802E 
Component: Tõrsteuer.BF BRM 0002 

Part No: 8E0959801A 
Component: Tõrsteuer.HL BRM 0002 

Part No: 8E0959802A 
Component: Tõrsteuer.HR BRM 0002 

8 Faults Found: 
01370 - Alarm triggered by Interior Monitoring 
35-00 - - 
00962 - Alarm via. Tilt Sensor 
35-00 - - 
01368 - Alarm triggered by Luggage Compartment Switch 
35-00 - - 
01374 - Alarm triggered by Terminal 15 
35-00 - - 
01371 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch; Driver's Side 
35-00 - - 
01572 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch; Passenger Side 
35-00 - - 
01574 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch; Right Rear 
35-00 - - 
01561 - Left Rear Door 
59-10 - Can't Unlock - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8E0-035-1xx-56.lbl 
Part No: 8E0 035 195 A 
Component: symphony II NP2 0050 
Coding: 00001 
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 254B84849571 

1 Fault Found: 
00858 - Connection; Radio ZF Output to Antenna Amplifier 
36-00 - Open Circuit 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you for posting the scan. 

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX 

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED! :heart: :heart: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## tgard123 (Sep 26, 2010)

Is there some sort of schematic for this ABS where it shows like.. the correct voltage readings and things like that?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah! 

The repair manual. 
Usually the ABS uses 12 volts. 
So a multi meter and a good wiring diagram will help from RB or Erwin. 

best,


----------



## tgard123 (Sep 26, 2010)

Well something weird has happened and it recoded... (I didn't really change anything)

but of course... we are not done here...
new code comes in 
18057 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from ABS Controller
P1649 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
What does this mean?




VCDS-Lite Version: Release 1.1
Sunday, 03 July 2011, 17:19:18:20397


Chassis Type: 8E - Audi A4 B6/B7
Scan: 01,02,03,08,09,0F,11,15,16,17,18,36,37,45,46,55,56,57,65,67,69,75,76,77

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Controller: 8E0 909 518 F
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0003
Coding: 0016701
Shop #: WSC 78646
VCID: 3319D362123B
2 Faults Found:
16804 - Catalyst System; Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold
P0420 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
18057 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from ABS Controller
P1649 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8E0-614-517.LBL
Controller: 8E0 614 517 A
Component: ABS/ESP allrad 4529
Coding: 04275
Shop #: WSC 12345
VCID: 263F3A36D1E9
2 Faults Found:

01200 - ABS Valves Supply Voltage
35-00 - -
18256 - Please check DTC Memory of Engine Controller
P1848 - 35-00 - -

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8E0-820-043.LBL
Controller: 8E0 820 043 P
Component: A4 Klimaautomat 1015
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 63351
VCID: 2E2FC216F919
5 Faults Found:
01842 - Potentiometer/Actuator for Temperature Flap; Right (G221)
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (V71)
41-10 - Blocked or No Voltage - Intermittent
00604 - Potentiometer Positioning Motor for Air Flow Flap (G113)
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
01592 - Air Quality Sensor (G238)
37-00 - Faulty
00819 - High Pressure Sensor (G65)
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8E0-907-279-8E2.LBL
Controller: 8E0 907 279 E
Component: int. Lastmodul RDW 0305
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 63351
VCID: 341BD07E1735
No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8E0-959-655-84.LBL
Controller: 8E0 959 655 A
Component: Airbag 8.4E 5000
Coding: 0010607
Shop #: WSC 63351
VCID: 351DED7A1C4F
No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8E0-953-549.LBL
Controller: 8E0 953 549 L
Component: Lenksáulenmodul 0308
Coding: 00041
Shop #: WSC 63351
VCID: 3C0BF85E3F65
No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8E0-920-9xx-8E2.LBL
Controller: 8E0 920 950 H
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. RB4 D27
Coding: 03200
Shop #: WSC 01120
VCID: 2E2FC216F919
WAULC68EX2A310142 AUZ6Z0B0148270
2 Faults Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01316 - ABS Control Module
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 45: Inter. Monitor Labels: 8E0-951-177.LBL
Controller: 8E0 951 177 
Component: Innenraumueberw. 0604
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: EBA98B028A8B
1 Fault Found:
01463 - Alarm triggered by Sensor for anti-theft alarm System
43-00 - Closed

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 8E0-959-433-MAX.LBL
Controller: 8E0 959 433 T
Component: Komfortgerát T5B 0619
Coding: 11852
Shop #: WSC 63351
VCID: 42F786A65D81
4 Faults Found:
01370 - Alarm triggered by Interior Monitoring
35-00 - -
01374 - Alarm triggered by Terminal 15
35-00 - -
01560 - Passenger Door
59-10 - Can't Unlock - Intermittent
01561 - Left Rear Door
59-10 - Can't Unlock - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8E0-035-1xx-56.LBL
Controller: 8E0 035 195 A
Component: symphony II NP2 0050 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: 253D3D3AACEF
1 Fault Found:
00858 - Connection; Radio ZF Output to Antenna Amplifier
36-00 - Open Circuit

End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED! :heart: :heart:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## tgard123 (Sep 26, 2010)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Key words to read in scan.
> 
> Implausible Signal - Intermittent/SPORADIC!!!!


haha care to explain? English is my second language


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Kein Problem 
Unglaubwürdiges Signal - Intermittent/SPORADIC!!!! 


Отсутствие проблемы Невероятный сигнал - Intermittent/SPORADIC!!!! 

Κανένα πρόβλημα Αδικαιολόγητο σήμα - Intermittent/SPORADIC!!!! 

NinguÌ�n problema ¡Señal inverosímil - Intermittent/SPORADIC!!!! 

Aucun problème Signal invraisemblable - Intermittent/SPORADIC ! ! ! !


----------



## tgard123 (Sep 26, 2010)

LOL... 

Yeah so something isnt steady.. what do I do? try again? take out the abs and shoot it with a gun? ? ? ?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED! :heart: :heart:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## tgard123 (Sep 26, 2010)

I wish I was, I would of came up like months ago but I am on the west coast..

I've checked the fuses and grounds and they've all checked out as normal.

The only thing I'm thinking is that It may be the battery( its very very weak going to replace it now as a matter of fact)

or a Faulty ABS module.. I've been thinking it was faulty the whole time really.. and was about to buy a Used one today.. but before I did, i was going to try recoding it again.. and I did.. and it WORKED  (it didn't the other 4819032 times) :what: 

So I told the guy I might not buy it for a few days since it looks like I'M making progress??? 

But its just teasing me.. I know it..


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey dopey, 

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED! :heart: :heart:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## tgard123 (Sep 26, 2010)

lol! If I change the battery and it still doesn't work you have to apologize for calling me a dopey! 


I couldn't find any store with a battery.. around... 

Didn't check wal-mart though.. and not sure if you're serious about a (N)everstart... doesn't sound too promising haha


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Actually the Never-starts are good and come with 3 year free replacement warranty from Wally.
You just cant beat that.

I'm sorry I apologize for nothing 

I'm sorry

HUH I wish I could remember! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6L3j3XBNsE

That's why I'm a prick. Hence the yellow dinosaur.


----------



## tgard123 (Sep 26, 2010)

Well replaced the battery like you said, scanned it and got a bunch of codes... cleared em all then scanned again.... 1 Code...

01200 - ABS Valves Supply Voltage
35-00 - -
01200 - ABS Valves Supply Voltage
35-00 - -
01200 - ABS Valves Supply Voltage
35-00 - -
01200 - ABS Valves Supply Voltage
35-00 - -
01200 - ABS Valves Supply Voltage
35-00 - -
01200 - ABS Valves Supply Voltage
35-00 - -
01200 - ABS Valves Supply Voltage
35-00 - -
01200 - ABS Valves Supply Voltage
35-00 - -
01200 - ABS Valves Supply Voltage
35-00 - -
01200 - ABS Valves Supply Voltage
35-00 - -

:banghead:

I need to take a break for now otherwise I'm going to have an aneurysm


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/01200


----------



## tgard123 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Check Fuse(s) *- Fuses are good
*
Check Wiring and/or Connector(s) from/to Brake Electronics Control Module* - This means the connector that plugs into this slot right? 









*
Check/Replace Brake Electronics Control Module* - This means that basically the module could be toast?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED! :heart: :heart:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*jack*



[email protected] Parts said:


> 2 or 3 correct.


you're up early!!


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Insomnia


----------



## tgard123 (Sep 26, 2010)

Well, at least were close now..


----------



## tgard123 (Sep 26, 2010)

Changed my abs module... 


still same code.. 

:banghead:


----------



## tgard123 (Sep 26, 2010)

So, guess who just found out that there are 2, not one fuses that are for the ABS, and that one of those fuses.. weren't even there.. 


I don't know whether to laugh or cry


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

You have permission to cry.


----------

